# OEM Shifter mod



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i was curious if anyone moded the stock shifter, meaning cut a half an inch at the end and reinstalled the stock knob?

or cut in the middle of the shifter and take half an inch to an inch and weld it back together, so the oem thread for the knob is left unchanged???if this option is taken, would i have any concerns with shifter breaking in half where it was welded? anyone done this???


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

The Stock shifter is really a piece of crap. if you compare it to the billet for example it is really really weak. I wouldn´t cut it at all. change it all out to get a difference...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i look into this rather than/berfore spending 250-400$ on a new one.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The problem with the stock shifter isn't the throw of the unit. It's the weak centering springs and slop in the tolerances. The throw is a matter of perception and a "normal" or short throw really makes no difference in performance shifting.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

firebird said:


> i look into this rather than/berfore spending 250-400$ on a new one.


That's your call but you'll save yourself the aggrivation by just buying an aftermaket shifter.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

cutting it and welding is not a big deal, and stock fitment is what i prefer, just hopefully it holds over time...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Modding the stock shifter is like trying to bang your wife with a limp ****. Just a bad idea that won't work.

It isn't just the throw length that is an issue, it's the whole thing that just sucks. Spend the money and get a shifter or waste your time and mod your stocker and make it likely worse then it already is, have to buy a new one anway, and do the labor 2 times.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The MGW-P looks like a decent piece, and has good reviews. Kind of a middle ground between the GMM and the Billet Pro...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> The MGW-P looks like a decent piece, and has good reviews. Kind of a middle ground between the GMM and the Billet Pro...


I really like the looks of that one and if I hadn't bought a GMM 5 years ago I would go that way.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

That MGW looks nice!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Whatever you do, do not get the Billet....some people may enjoy it but I cant get over how badly I HATE IT!! It's not only loud and shaky, but it just feels unsturdy while shifting....Im looking into getting the Rip Shift....have heard great reviews from it from countless people...but again its personal preference...good luck


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

To the OP: If you're really commited to hacking up the stock shifter shaft, bear in mind that if you do eventually decide to purchase a GMM Ripshift, the street version uses your stock knob and your stock shifter shaft. And with it you can do the 2-3 and 4-5 shifts as hard and fast as you want. No matter what you do to the handle on the stock shifter will allow you to do that because the problem is not in the handle.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

The GMM Ripshifter Race version also takes the stock gear knob


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> The GMM Ripshifter Race version also takes the stock gear knob


Or whatever knob you choose to put on it; that wasn't my point. The street version uses the stock shaft which it the part the OP wants to modify......


----------

